# best wet look tyre slick



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hi been out the valeting game for a few years and just finished what i had left that i took from last dealership i worked for.. concept tyre slick i found this to be fantastic stuff lasted a good 7 days dependant on weather.. looking for something of the same or a good qaulity equivalent. tried a cheapo tesco one and i may as well have sprayed water on the tyres lol.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Megs endurance tyre gel and new AG tyre gel are both very good and give you a great wet look, which can be reduced if required by buffing off...


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

2nd the Autoglym one. Great stuff and really lasts.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaky_Bandit (Sep 14, 2017)

Very pleased with AG as well


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Another for AS highstyle


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

If you can get your hands on it, Autoglym's trade tyre shine is brilliant (No.5 rubber cleaner)


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

another vote for autosmart highstyle


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

I like Somax tyre gel.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Autosmart highstyle gets my vote


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Gtechniq T1 or Carpro PERL 1:1 for protection/durability

Then top off with "smart Gel Wet Look Tyre and Trim Shine" for high a gloss finish

The Gtechniq T1 or Carpro gets re applied every month or so by scrubbing with APC but on a week to week basis just top up with "smart Gel Wet Look Tyre and Trim Shine"

I use Asdas smart price sponges, you get 8 for 40p, cut one in half use it for 2 tires and throw away, use the other half for the remaining 2 tires - that is 5p for 4 wheels.

I've used specific Tyre dressing sponges, brushes, microfibers etc and I keep coming back to asda sponges for simplicity who wants to store a dirty used Tyre sponge ?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

AutoGlanz Uber Schwartz - two coats of that, and it's very shiny
A little goes a very long way as well


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

tosh said:


> AutoGlanz Uber Schwartz - two coats of that, and it's very shiny
> A little goes a very long way as well


Its good stuff but solvent based and therefore bad for rubber unfortunately I switched to water based a while a go and haven't looked back


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I actually like Chemical Guys G6 Hypercoat. I doesn't last long but its slick


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

Waxaddict Slicks and Waxaddict Feeder Tyre Conditioner.
Both Sio2 based, slicks gives an ultra wet look.
I use Feeder Tyre every few washes, and for the ones in between I use slicks.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nielsons Brilliance if your doing trade cars or one From Autojoy something like Superslick


----------



## Simmo_ADx (Nov 25, 2017)

Never really been able to fault Megs Endurance, cheap as chips when Halfords have there 3 for 2 on as well.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Here with chemical guys dressings too both the g6 hypercoat (v2) and vrt dressings give off exceptional results, the vrt lasting longest.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Blackfire total eclipse is really good. It's not cheap but I bought a bottle 2 years ago and it's not empty yet.


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Art de shine tyre coat,
Gyeon tire,

Both cured with a heat gun


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Finish Kare FK108AS water based and leaves a lovely finish


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Meguirs endurance or autoglym


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Another vote here for carpro perl.
Seen some pics of Obsession wax Nero looking very very glossy!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a look at this thread. Loads of photos of various different tyre dressings.

My personal favourite is Orchard Autocare Glitz, although Carpro PERL and Zaino Z16 come very close.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Most have been listed also add Gyeon Tire and Tac Systems coating,Scholl's slime's not bad,Espurma RD50,bought Autoglym's new performance gel not used it,
Thought I'd add some more,I have most of those listed and Nero is very nice,could add Adams VRT and Chemical guys Tire Gel too,I'll stop at that the list is too long.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Gyeon tire is QUALITY.SJ.


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

+1 Gyron, stuff has been my favourite so far.


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Megs endurance for Me 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Having decent success with Autoglyms new offering, also like uber schwarz & slickrims


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

I was very pleasantly surprised with the Power Maxed sample I applied 2 weeks ago - still going reasonably well :thumb:
From the photo's on the forum - my choice would be Orchard Glitz or Carpro PERL


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

gyeon tire for me :thumb:


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

Another Gyeon Tire vote from me, I love the finish it gives.


----------



## jdmmike (Sep 25, 2016)

Megs endurance for Me


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

+1 for Gyeon Tire. 

Ive had 3 weeks from it also. Force cure it with a heat gun :thumb:


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Is gyeon glossy after a couple of applications or is it more of a satin finish? Looking for a replacement for fireball tire coating(blue)


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pinny said:


> Is gyeon glossy after a couple of applications or is it more of a satin finish? Looking for a replacement for fireball tire coating(blue)


2 coats of Gyeon Tire applied 15 mins apart so 1st coat not really had the chance to fully absorb...


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

MDC250 said:


> 2 coats of Gyeon Tire applied 15 mins apart so 1st coat not really had the chance to fully absorb...


Perfect.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Megs endurance or Autoglyms new tyre gel. I'm really impressed with it 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Autoglanz über Schwarz. Really wet look and actually lasts well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Another for gyeon lovely finish on tyres after a scrub with some grimeout to get them clean


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The only problem with Gyeon....Its not wet look compared to many others

The OP asked for Wet Look.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> The only problem with Gyeon....Its not wet look compared to many others
> 
> The OP asked for Wet Look.


Gyeon Tire gets wetter the more layers you apply,coming from a user of Gyeon Tire since it was released.SJ.


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

stonejedi said:


> Gyeon Tire gets wetter the more layers you apply,coming from a user of Gyeon Tire since it was released.SJ.


Beat me to it

A few does make it a bit more wet looking


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Sonax Xtreme Tyre Gel, super wet look with a couple of applications. Put the first on, leave it 10 minutes and buff it then apply the second.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

stonejedi said:


> Gyeon Tire gets wetter the more layers you apply,coming from a user of Gyeon Tire since it was released.SJ.


But its still not Wet Looking even with 10 coats compared to a Wet Look one like Nielsons (after 1 coat) etc.

He did ask for best *Wet Look*
Not knocking Gyeon.....Its just barking up the wrong tree for "Best Wet Look Tyre Slick"..... Although a great tyre product its well down the league table on the request.


----------

